# taylor lake hot spot



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

hit up Taylor lake in Kemah a lot of big fish and the good thing about that is the weather was cool. Looking to go next weekend. All the fish I caught were on the new power bait shad, color white with green belly. good luck to all the anglers.

ps. will post pics soon


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

Pics of my boat


----------

